
Show HN: I made a Crunchbase competitor using alternative data and ML - sonaln
https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?s=y&search=Lyft+%3ACompany
======
sonaln
Hi All, I am co-founder of ResearchCue. Our aim is to create a portal that
answers some business questions using web aggregated data. Feel free to search
for any other companies and give us feedback on would you find it useful?

~~~
johnmarcus
the site is pretty broken right now. I searched for company:Earnest, Onelogin,
and Okta, and it came back with nothing.

~~~
premrajnarkhede
Hi John,

Thanks for your time. Right now syntax is Earnest :Company, Onelogin :Company,
and Okta :Company You can choose from the dropdown. I understand if the
dropdown doesn't come quickly ,this is not intuitive. We are working on this
issue.

[https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?search=Earnest+%3ACompany](https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?search=Earnest+%3ACompany)
[https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?search=OneLogin+%3ACompan...](https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?search=OneLogin+%3ACompany)
[https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?search=Okta+%3ACompany](https://researchcue.com/searchTerm?search=Okta+%3ACompany)

------
alixaxel
The keyword co-occurrence is pretty smart.

~~~
sonaln
Thanks. Do you think you can use this portal for obtaining insights on
topics/companies?

